

Ask HN: Correctly pronouncing equations in CS papers - slackerIII

I try to read a few papers a month (like the Bigtable or Chubby ones) to stay current with what the state of the art.  But, I frequently find myself stumbling over the right way to "pronounce" the equations in my head.  I imagine most people learn this sort of thing by listening to a professor read them out loud in class.  Does anyone know an online resource for this?
======
sundeep
well , you might want to watch an video(online) about Bigtable or Chubby.

